# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  şu Yahudiler Mason Locaları

## atoybil

şu Yahudiler kırık iskemle gıcırtısına dünyayı ayağa kaldırırlar,  bu arada fitne ve melanetlerini de elaltından yürütürler, soy kırım hikayeleri tamamı ile yalan.Hitler Bir Siyonist piyonuydu. 

*üLKEMİZDE HANGİ üST DüZEY YüNETİCİLER MASON DİYE DüşüNüRKEN.

Burada kırmızı ile yazılan yazılar bize ait ve konu hakkında yorumumuzdur. sorumluluğumuz da bunlarla sınırlıdır..

Ama yine de kahrolsun Siyonizm , kahrolsun Masonluk demekten de kendimi alamıyorum.. 

DİĞER KORKUMUZ BU MELANET MİKROBUNUN ORDU MENSUPLARINA BULAşMIş OLMASINDAN KORKUYORUM..

*Atatürk Mason localarını kapattırmıştır.. İsmet Paşa döneminde tekrar faaliyetlerine başlamışlardır ,,Demokrat parti döneminde ise, kapatılmayacağına dair her türlü güvence verilmiştir..

*ATATüRK FARKINI BURADA DA GüRECEKSİNİZ.. 

*Türkiye de herkes bilir *ki SüĞLEYMAN DEMİREL MASONDUR*, VE TESCİLLİDİR.. 

Herkes konuştu herkes söyledi, ama ülkeyi bu adamın elinden bir türlü kurtaramadıkğ.

Turgut üzal Masonğmu ? 

Elbette Masondur; üzalğın ülkenin Başına gelişine bakın, Süleyman Demirelğin ülkenin başına gelişine bakın..

Mesut Yılmaz Masonğmu ? Elbette masondurğ

*Yılmaz için belirtilen bir diğer iddia da ğMasonğ olduğudur. Aralık 1995 seçimlerinden önce piyasaya sürülen resimlere göre Mesut Yılmaz ğAnkara Hakim şapitri 1992 Yıllığığnın 65 sayfasına kayıtlı olup ğTürk Mason Derneği Yüksek şura üyeleriğ arasındadır. Kayıt şöyledir:

Adı Soyadı Mesut A. Yılmaz 

Maizikül No. 2255 

Ana Loca üankaya 

D. Tarihi - Yeri 1947 

Meslek İktisatçı 

Hemşire Adı Berna 

Ev Adresi Yüksel Sitesi A Blok N.23 Balgat Yolu Ankara 

Ev Telefonu 446 8600 

İşi Ana Vatan Partisi 

İş Adresi 13 Cad. No 3 Balgat Ankara 

İş Telefonu 256 5000 

MASONLUK NEDİR DİYE SORARSANIZğ

ATATüRKğün kapattığı dönemde Türkiye reisi olan şükrü kayanın dediği gibi bir yardım derneği falanda değildirğ

Dünyayı karıştıran. Elindeki paranın gücü ile, fitne fesat yayan, zavallı toplumları Siyonizm adına sömüren, kırık sandalyenin gürültüsünü duyunca da yaygarayı kopartan bir melanet yuvasıdırğ

Merak ettiğim ülkemizde üst düzey yönetici ve idareci sınıfından daha kimler vardır bu melanet ve ihanet teşkilatının üyesiğ 

Elde Belgeden öte kimin hangi melanet mensubu olduğunu anlamak istiyorsanız siyaset sahnesine çıkışına ve çizdiği zikzaklara bakınca anlarsınız

TARİHİ HAKİKATLER*

Eski Van Milletvekili İbrahim Arvas'ın, 1964 tarihinde Ankara'da Yargıçoğlu
Matbaası'nda bastırmış olduğu 'TARİHİ HAKİKATLER' isimli eserinin, 68.nci
sayfasından alıntıdır. 

'..Hatıratım sona yaklaşırken memleketimizde locaları bulunan Masonlardan
biraz bahsetmek isterim. Masonların İstanbul, İzmir, Adana ve Ankara'da bir
çok locaları vardır. *Mustafa Kemal Paşa'nın sevmediği iki zümre vardı.
Birincisi DüNMELER, ikincisi MASONLAR'dı.* Bir gün eski adliye vekili Mahmut
Esat Bozkurd'u çağırdı, kendisine Masonların taksimat, teşkilat ve ahvalini
bildirir bir kitab verdi. Bunu güzelce mütalaa et, bir takrirle Halk Partisi
Gurup Başkanlığına ver, gurupta bunlara şiddetli bir hücum yap ve gurupca
kapanmasına delalet et. Seninde bu işde büyük şeref payın olacaktır, dedi.
Gurup günü Mahmud Esat Bozkurt riyaset makamına bir takrir verdi ve takririn
okunmasını reisten rica etti. Katip takriri okudu. Gurup dinledi. Hülasası
şöyle idi: 

Bizim Eba ancet gelen atalarımızın mensubu bulunduğu tarikatları kapattık,
Masonluk ta kökü dışarıda bir Yahudi tarikatından başka bir şey değildir.
Memleketimizde bunun ne işi vardır? 

Bunu da gurup kararıyla kapatalım. 

Ve söz istedi, kürsüye gelerek takririni gayet veciz olarak izah etti. 

Meclisteki Masonları bir telaş aldı. 

*Hele sözcüleri şükrü Kaya'yı görse idiniz, başından süt dökülmüş kediye
benziyordu. Meşhur Hatib Mahmut Esat Beye söz yetiştirebilir mi idi. şükrü
Kaya Masonluğun bir hayır(!) müessesesi olduğunu kürsüden söylediği zaman
gurubun hemen bütün azası yüzüne haykırdılar. 

Hayır eserleri dediğiniz nedir, birisini gösterebilir misiniz? Yalan
söylüyorsun, in aşağı, dediler. 

*Mahmut Esat ise, MASONLUĞUN kökü dışarıda, gizli, memleket ve millet için
muzur bir tarikat olduğunu ve her yerde umumi reisleri yani meşrik-i
azamları YAHUDİ bir çok vesikalarla ispat etti. 

şükrü Kaya, Kazım üzalp, Mazhar Germen son çareyi Katib-i umumi Recep
Peker'e iltica etmekte buldular. 

Ve salonda oturan Recep Peker'in etrafını alarak yalvarmağa başladılar. 

Guruptaki hava çok elektrikli idi. 

Heyecan son haddini bulmuş, her tarafta KAPATALIM! Sesleri yükseliyordu. 

O esnada Recep Peker söz istedi ve kürsüye gelerek: 

ğArkadaşlar, çok mühim bir işin üstündeyiz, müsaade buyurun, bu işi bir defa
da devlet reisine götürelim, onun da reyini alalım, gelecek hafta bugün
tekrar huzurunuza getireceğim, dedi. 

Bu söz, gurubun tasvibine mazhar oldu ve mesele gelecek haftaya kaldı. Bir
hafta sonra olsun, biz her halde bütün locaları kapatırız, dediler. Ertesi
günü Recep Peker geldi ve kürsüye çıkarak şu müjdeyi verdi: 

Arkadaşlar; bugünden itibaren Türkiye'de Masonluk kalmamıştır ve bütün
localar kapanmıştır. 

Salonda bir kıyamettir koptu, alkışlar, bağırmalar ve KAHROLSUN YAHUDİ
UşAKLARI! Sesleri tavanları çınlatıyordu. 

şükrü Kaya ile arkadaşları ortadan sırra kadem basmışlardı. 

Gurup dağıldıktan sonra Doktor *Mim Kemal'i* öne katarak meclisteki Masonlar
toplu olarak Reisicumhur'a gitmişlerdi. Mim Kemal, Reisicumhur'a hitaben: 

*-Efendim, biz zaten maiyet-i devletinizdeyiz, fakat siz maşrık-i azamımız
olursanız, biz pervane gibi etrafınızda dönüp dolaşırız, demiş. Reisicumhur*; 

*Bu nasıl cüretti ki Mustafa kemal paşaya Türkiyeğdeki masonların büyük reisi olma teklifini yapıyordu, Mustafa Kemal Paşadan cevap gecikmedi.

Aşağıda ki okuyacağınız paragraflar, Paşanın cevabıdır.. 

MUSTAFA KEMAL PAşA:

*-Peki, bir şey soracağım, bana cevap veriniz de, sonra... Siz Avrupa'da
hangi locaya bağlısınız ve matbuunuzun ismi nedir? 

*Dönmelerin cevabı:

Biz Cenaova'ya tabiiz ve reisimiz de BARCA MİşON cenaplarıdır, demişler. 

Gördüğünüz gibi bu Efendiler Cenovağya bağlıymış. Büyük şefleri de bir Yahudi imiş

**Bunun üzerine küplere binen Mustafa Kemal Paşa, onlara hitaben;

HAYDİ, DEFOLUN BURADAN! CEHENNEM OLUN GİDİN, YAHUDİ UşAKLARI! BENİM MİLLETİM
BANA KAHRAMAN SIFATINI VERDİ, BEN SİZİN GİBİ BİR üIFT YAHUDİYE UşAK MI OLACAĞIM? BU GECE SABAHA KADAR TüRKİYE'DEKİ BüTüN LOCALARINIZI
KAPATMADIĞINIZ TAKDİRDE, YARIN TEşKİL EDECEĞİM DİVAN-I HARBİ üRFİ'YE HEPİNİZİ VERİR VE ASTIRIRIM. HAYDİ, DEFOLUN KARşIMDAN ğDERğ

İşTE MUSTAFA KEMAL PAşANIN TAVIRI BUDUR

BUDA ATATüRKE SATAşMAK İüİN. CAN ATAN AHLAKSIZ VE VİCDANI üüRüMüş şEREFSİZLERE İTHAF OLUNUR.. 

*Diyerek, onları kovmuş, onlar da yıldırım telgraf ve telefonlarla vaziyeti
İstanbul, İzmir ve Adana'ya bildirdiler ve sabah olmadan hepsinin kapanma
kararlarını getirip henüz sofrasından kalkmayan Reisicumhur'a verdiler ve
derin bir nefes aldılar. 

Reisicumhur Mustafa Kemal Paşa, bu suretle bütün MASON LOCALARINI kapattı. 

*İsmet paşanın her döneminde teslimiyetçi ve mandacı olduğunu yazmamızdan dolayı bazı kişilerin bize kızdığını biliyoruz. 

Ama gerçeği saklayıp ta şişirilmiş suni bir İsmet Paşa varlığı ile mest olmaksa, sadece deve kuşu soyundan gelenlerin işidir.

Bakın Atatürkğün kapattı localar İsmet Paşa döneminde İsmet Paşa'nın reisicumhurluğu sırasında Masonların müracaatı İsmet Paşanın özel ilgisi ile çıkartılan kanun-u mahsusla üzerine tekrar localar açılıp faaliyete başladılar.* *Anlaşılacağı üzere artık Mason locaları ismet paşa destekli yasal Faaliyete başladılar

*1952 de ise, Atatürkçü geçinen ve onunla iftihar eden *CELAL BAYAR* da, Ahmet Gürkan'ın teklif ettiği ve Masonların Localarını kapatmak istediği kanun teklifini reddederek, bu suretle localarını kanunla pekiştirdi. 

Tabii bu ameliyeyi Meclis yaptı, fakat bu müzakerelerin devam ettiği üç
celse zarfında *CELAL BAYAR* reisicumhur locasına gelerek kanunun
müzakerelerini sonuna kadar takip etmiştir.

*VE bu hadiseden sonra ATATüRK Siyonistlerin ve onun alt birimi Masonların gerçek hedefi haline gelmiştirğ

Mehmet Dalmaz
*

----------

